# how many cycles



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya ladies    im currently recieving treatment at the cromwell hospital (cardiff) ive also been to there sister hospitals in swansea and london im very happy with my clinic and the treatment that ive recieved but unfortunatly ive not yet achieved a pregnancy after 4 ivf's and 1 fet i was just wondering if any of you ladies reading this post has done more than 4 egg share cycles im only asking because ive got 3 frosties waiting but if that fails my only option is egg share as i can't afford private treatment and have been refused nhs funding i would just like to add that the cromwell cardiff is now called the london's women's clinic! any success stories with egg share would also be appreciated and good luck to everyone recieving treatment luv jo xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jo

Sorry to read that ur still waiting for ur dreams to come true

I cant help personally but i am sure we have another lady from the same clinic as u honey and am sure she will answer ur post when she logs on

Have u tried doing a search on the site under the clinic name

Sorry i cant help more

Wishing u lots of luck with the frosties and hope ur dreams come true very soon

Love Emilyxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi emily    thanks for you're reply hun the clinic have said that they might let me have another go but haven't actually gave me a desision on it yet! ive still got my precious frosties waiting for fet im just thinking ahead because as you can see i haven't had much luck with treatment and getting scared that my options are running out i would still like to know if anyone out there has had 4 or more bfn's only to go on to have a bfp on the next cycle i just want some posts that will give me hope good luck with you're treatment and to all you egg share girlies out there luv jo xxx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi jo u sound nearly the same as me i have done 3 egg share cycles at the cromwell i was at darlington all bfn i have had 5 cycles in total 2 ivf at my local nhs hospital 2nd resulted in our ds now 8 i also have hydros had them clipped before 2nd ivf.Ihave 2 frosties which i am transferring to my local hospital to see if they can change my luck i found cromwell very good but need to give somewhere else a try hope i have been some help luv gail


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi jo

i wondered the same thing and so read through the info - the LWC pack says up to 3 cycles may be offered - so it looks like you're doing better than most  hopefully though they will get a decision to you soon - is it mr mamiso who will decide? he seems really flexible with things. i hope you do get to tx again if needed 

i haven't discussed this with the clinic though and wonder whether they actually decide on an individual basis.......

nichola.x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi gail and nic thanks for you're replys its tough going isn't it gail having so many failed cycles i really hope that you're frosties turn into a precious baby our situations are so similar i have a 9 year old son jamie from a previous relationship its so ironic i only slept with his dad once as i was only 17 a baby certainly wasn't on the aggender im just so glad ive got him (just wish id enjoyed him more) he would love a sibling but i do realise how lucky i am there are women on here who have never had a mothers day card and my heart really does go out to them every women should get to experiance things like that (its just so unfair) sorry to ramble on let me know when you start treatment good luck hun and to nic i pm'd you yesterday hun hope everythings ok with you and yes it is dr mamosso (can't spell ) who will make the decision i think it will depend on if the lady i donated to achieved a pregnancy (not sure though) speak to you soon luv jo xxx      to all you ff ladies xx


----------

